# Bunk! Nissan won't be unveiling a GT-R V-Spec in Geneva



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)

Bunk! Nissan won't be unveiling a GT-R V-Spec in Geneva

click above for a high-res gallery of the Nissan GT-R.
Contrary to a few reports that began surfacing around the web this morning, Nissan will not be showing off a hopped-up version of the GT-R at the Geneva Motor Show next week. With all the spy shots, general speculation and history of the GT-R badge, it's just a matter of time before Nissan evolves it's super GT car into an even more competent performer, but its not bound anytime soon.
While Nissan has already confirmed that a V-Spec GT-R is coming, there are no official details about what Godzilla will be packing when it's released. Nissan officials have said that the V-Spec is definitely going to be launched in Japan, but exports outside of Nissan's home market are still undecided.


----------

